# Need girls names



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

So my birthday is in 7 days, and my amazing fiancé wanted to surprise me with a present. Well I kinda found out what it was and it's a blue and tan female chihuahua well he won't show me a picture or anything until he brings her home in like 7 hours! He had to drive 5 hours to get her! Well any ways I need names. Any input would be great. I will post pics once I get her!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Ohh thats a difficult one without a picture. Do you like girly names or human names or doggy names??? Then I can start thinking.


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

I like unique names, no human names, more girly. My current dogs are trouble, danger, brownie and tequila


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, April would be fitting given the month.

And for a blue girl, how about Azure, Sapphire, or Bluebelle?


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Curacao, a blue drink, goes with Tequila too.


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jayar said:


> Well, April would be fitting given the month.
> 
> And for a blue girl, how about Azure, Sapphire, or Bluebelle?


I really like sapphire I want to gather a few names so I can match with her personality


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

What about Azur or Mocha as she's a mixture of two different and odd colours.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

how 'bout "Doodles"


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, you're a lucky girl! Congratulations!

Nutmeg, Twinkie, Melody, Sookie, Lira, Bambi, Kiwi, Apple, Lemon are some names I had in mind before deciding on Parsley for our next puppy. I really like food-related names as you can tell.


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Wow, you're a lucky girl! Congratulations!
> 
> Nutmeg, Twinkie, Melody, Sookie, Lira, Bambi, Kiwi, Apple, Lemon are some names I had in mind before deciding on Parsley for our next puppy. I really like food-related names as you can tell.


Thanks you 
I like twinkie and sookie 
I will also be adding pictures he sent me a couple!


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is on picture
Instagram


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to see her! You must be so excited.


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see her! You must be so excited.


I posted one of the pictures he said he is sending more. I am very excited! I've been looking for a baby girl


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have any ideas for names but congrats she is gorgeous!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

A name i've always liked but haven't used yet is Flirt. I once knew a whippet with that name and I loved it!  
Oh, and another one i think is cute is Olive. 
Congrats!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She's so cute! I'm a sucker for chocolate noses.

Oh, I love Cheryl's suggestion of Olive. That's another one of my favorites.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I like to pick names by looking at the dog & seeing their personality. 
Esperanza


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the new baby to show up! I'm getting so impatient cause last time I talked to him he was 2 hours away!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

How about Chalupa, Fajita, or cerveza,


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd call her Lola. :love2:
She's really pretty by the way. Congrats!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

For some reason I'm hungry and want a beer?


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

LBChi said:


> For some reason I'm hungry and want a beer?


Haha that made me hungry and want a shot! I like all the names mentioned, it's so hard to pick one until I meet her


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LBChi said:


> For some reason I'm hungry and want a beer?



Hmm...I wonder why? :laughing1: :eatdrink:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aqua,Ashes,Indigo,Ocean,Summer,Sky Good Luck and congrats!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

jan896 said:


> how 'bout "Doodles"


That is so funny, my name for Timmy is he is my schmoodle doodle.


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Timmysmom said:


> That is so funny, my name for Timmy is he is my schmoodle doodle.





jan896 said:


> how 'bout "Doodles"


I so would but it would be weird as some of my friends call me doodle):

Well, I just did these to kill time. But it didn't do much I'm thinking I should do poor brownies just to have some thing to focus on other then time lol
Instagram


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Doodles08 said:


> Well, I just did these to kill time. But it didn't do much I'm thinking I should do poor brownies just to have some thing to focus on other then time lol
> Instagram


Nice nails!


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Nice nails!


Thanks 

I was hoping the other ones I ordered would come in but they haven't yet so I had to use the ones I already had lol.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Someone else suggested Olive...after checking out the picture....I think Olive would be a pretty name for her. Did she have another name already ??


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im going irish
she looks like
ORLA


----------



## Doodles08 (Mar 2, 2012)

She did it was cheetah but she doesn't answer to it. We have been playing around to see which one she turns her head to and she turns her head to names with ch.
Instagram
Here is another picture of her
Her personality is amazing, she is very calm submissive, cuddly, she barks at the tv though lol 
I'm not happy with her previous owners though called today to get some more info found out they only fed table scraps! She's 9 months old


----------

